# Lorry Drivers - Bl**dy Nuisance!



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, this has probably been covered before but I need to rant about my worst hate (amongst bus drivers) on the roads.

I hate it when you're happilly travelling on for example a NSL country road & you suddenly see ahead of you either a long line of traffic backed up behind these big things or you find yourself braking to around 35-40 MPH because these selfish ******s don't look in their mirrors & 'make progress' by upping their speed. :devil: 

You just know that you're going to be delayed a good 5-10 mins as soon as you see one yards up ahead & it's so frustrating.

Are these lorries really incapable of going above 40 MPH (literally) or is it just down to the driving of the driver? Not one lorry have I seen go at around 60 MPH & have witnessed many a time a few dodgy overtakes by (ok impatient drivers) but this could be prevented if they'd pull over every 10-15 miles & let the congested queue 'clear/minimise'.

I actually go out my way on some routes to avoid using roads that lorries commonly use, even if it is like a 5 mile detour - crazy I know but thats how much they boil my pi$$!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Any time I have been behind lorry on single carriageway they always pull in at an available space and let traffic past. Same goes for farm vehicles.

At the end of the day these guys/girls have somewhere to get to, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

The speed limit for an HGV is 40mph on a NSL single carriage way. Are you saying they should break the law?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Speed limit for NSL is 40 or 50mpg depending on whether it is a single or dual carriageway. Most are limited at 56mph, but it depends on what's in the trailer.

Overtaking is the difference between them making it there on time or the depot refusing their delivery. 

Suck it up dude.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jem said:


> The speed limit for an HGV is 40mph on a NSL single carriage way. Are you saying they should break the law?


Quite. Besides, I've never been held up much by a lorry as I can recall, only tractors.

Lorry drivers do pull over, it's arrogant farmers in tractors coming out at peak times, not pulling over and not doing above 20-30 that cause issues.

I don't see any excuse for farmers coming out at peak times.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Fixed it for you......


Ok, this has probably been covered before but I need to rant about my worst hate (amongst taxi drivers) on the roads.

I hate it when you're happilly travelling on for example a NSL country road & you suddenly see behind you a boy racer desperate to pass you and with little patience or road safety awareness, these selfish ******s don't look in their mirrors & 'make progress' by upping their speed and passing safely.

You just know that you're going to be harassed for a good 5-10 mins as soon as you see one in your mirrors & it's so frustrating.

Are these boy racers really incapable of having a bit of patience or is it just down to the IQ of the driver? Not one boy racer have I seen go at around 60 MPH & have witnessed many a time a few dodgy overtakes by (ok impatient drivers) but this could be prevented if they understand and abide to road traffic law.

I actually go out my way on some routes to avoid using roads that boy racers commonly use, even if it is like a 5 mile detour - crazy I know but thats how much they boil my pi$$!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dude get a life.
HGV's are limited to 40mph on single track roads, they don't have to pull over to let you past.
Labour changed the speed limit from 50 to 40 so complain to them instead.

My brother drives one for Morrisons and knows he could go faster but with gps tracking and speed limiters he can't go any faster, the truck knows the speed limits and he cannot exceed them. Makes it easier for him to avoid been done for speeding as well.

Plus if these guys are not on the road then no food.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Plus if these guys are not on the road then no food.


Or pretty much anything else for that matter, pretty much everything we buy has been on a truck at some point.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to know why HGV drivers like to travel side-by-side for miles blocking lanes,
eventually passing doing a whole 1/4 mph faster.
Knights of the road my ar$e.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> I'd like to know why HGV drivers like to travel side-by-side for miles blocking lanes,
> eventually passing doing a whole 1/4 mph faster.
> Knights of the road my ar.


That slight difference in speed over their long daily stretches makes a big difference and decides whether or not they get to their destination on time or whether they get to sleep at home that night.

Delivery depots will reject late deliveries if outside of their allocated slot and often impose fines for late stock.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

fair enough but i thought they where only supposed to be in the inside lane as has been said they are speed restricted and lets be honest half the time it's people in cars that crap themselves going past a truck but one thing does puzzle me if you travel the motorways in the early hours they all line up behind each other and you rarely see one overtaking ?


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

ivor said:


> fair enough but i thought they where only supposed to be in the inside lane as has been said they are speed restricted and lets be honest half the time it's people in cars that crap themselves going past a truck but one thing does puzzle me if you travel the motorways in the early hours they all line up behind each other and you rarely see one overtaking ?


Thats because there are not so many car drivers doing 54mph at that time of the morning so the lorries are all going as fast as they can,56mph.No need for overtaking.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> That slight difference in speed over their long daily stretches makes a big difference and decides whether or not they get to their destination on time or whether they get to sleep at home that night.
> 
> Delivery depots will reject late deliveries if outside of their allocated slot and often impose fines for late stock.


They're limited to 9 hours (10 twice) a day driving, really, doing 1/4 to 1/2 mph faster, and it's that, that they take miles to over-take? I've been behind lorries that after miles give in and pulled in behind, holding up traffic for MILES for A 0mph gain? My feeling? Boll**ks they love it, like farm workers driving tractors. Live in West Wales and tell me that, they drive for MILES in their tractors, never pulling-over, I'd love to know where their going, I've been behind tractors for 5 miles with no chance of over-taking even though they could have pulled over in plenty of places


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Ok, this has probably been covered before but I need to rant about my worst hate (amongst bus drivers) on the roads.
> 
> I hate it when you're happilly travelling on for example a NSL country road & you suddenly see ahead of you either a long line of traffic backed up behind these big things or you find yourself braking to around 35-40 MPH because these selfish ******s don't look in their mirrors & 'make progress' by upping their speed. :devil:
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is you'd like 42tonne hgvs going down country roads at 60mph? Yeah that sounds like a great idea so you can get to where you are going 5 minutes sooner.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Coming soon to sky one "When thread rants turn bad" :lol: oh dear golf fan :devil:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> They're limited to 9 hours (10 twice) a day driving, really, doing 1/4 to 1/2 mph faster, and it's that, that they take miles to over-take? I've been behind lorries that after miles give in and pulled in behind, holding up traffic for MILES for A 0mph gain? My feeling? Boll**ks they love it, like farm workers driving tractors. Live in West Wales and tell me that, they drive for MILES in their tractors, never pulling-over, I'd love to know where their going, I've been behind tractors for 5 miles with no chance of over-taking even though they could have pulled over in plenty of places


They love it huh? Ever sat right behind a waggon for hours at a time without a totally clear view of the road ahead? If you get chance to pass whats in front of you you take it, if it takes 5 minutes to pass so be it. It isn't enjoyable crawling past another HGV but thats down to the limiters not the driver. 
Seems everyone likes to criticise HGV drivers as though they are all crap and out to upset car drivers, well it works both ways you know, the number of times I was cut up by cars approaching motorway exits or roadworks was outrageous and in one instance lead to a guy in an MGF ploughing straight through traffic cones just to try to get in front of me, it was a solid line of traffic in front of me for gods sake.
Oh and one last thing I ALWAYS used to back off when being overtaken, I didn't want another artic sat level with me for any length of time.
Before having a go perhaps spend a day driving one.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

ivor said:


> fair enough but i thought they where only supposed to be in the inside lane as has been said they are speed restricted and lets be honest half the time it's people in cars that crap themselves going past a truck but one thing does puzzle me if you travel the motorways in the early hours they all line up behind each other and you rarely see one overtaking ?


I've been behind people over-taking HGV and they tootle past~just when they get past they put their foot down ~ why?
Why do people tootle along on a road at 50 (OK speed) come to a down-hill and brake all the way down to 30 and at the bottom get up to 50 again?

Coming back from West Wales this weekend:
Tootling along M4, cruise on, inside lane, 60 MPH.
Car behind following me for miles, overtakes, then pulled in front and decides 55 a good speed, OK, cancel cruise, overtake - get back to 60, the same car overtakes then she slows back to 55 - why? I ended up doing "Speed" to get rid of *HER*


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As a C and C+E driver I hated being flashed at , middle fingers etc etc. People seem to think we keep to the speed limit to annoy.

I stopped driving 44 tons after I witnessed a French driver at Dartford crossing speed into a que of cars in 2001 . Those images will remain forever.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

So you're sat in a car originaly delivered by this









Whilst using fuel delivered by this









wearing clothes possibly delivered by this (i'm not making assumptions)









So you can get home to have your tea that was delivered by this









So all in all are hgv drivers really a bloody nusiance or do they provide a service that helps you to live your life?? Serious question.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Wilco said:


> They love it huh? Ever sat right behind a waggon for hours at a time without a totally clear view of the road ahead? If you get chance to pass whats in front of you you take it, if it takes 5 minutes to pass so be it. It isn't enjoyable crawling past another HGV but thats down to the limiters not the driver.
> Seems everyone likes to criticise HGV drivers as though they are all crap and out to upset car drivers, well it works both ways you know, the number of times I was cut up by cars approaching motorway exits or roadworks was outrageous and in one instance lead to a guy in an MGF ploughing straight through traffic cones just to try to get in front of me, it was a solid line of traffic in front of me for gods sake.
> Oh and one last thing I ALWAYS used to back off when being overtaken, I didn't want another artic sat level with me for any lenght of time.
> Before having a go perhaps spend a day driving one.


You might be the exception to the rule , but spending life on the motorways , A roads & B roads leads me elsewhere.
Lorry drivers ~ Kights of the road, Half-wits most of them, eating sandwichs, drinking coke, mobile phones, all they want to be is on time and bugger anyone else getting in their way


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Wilco said:


> So you're sat in a car originaly delivered by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PITA Should get a move on, this is 2012 get A Mars landed quicker. :lol:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> lorry drivers ~ kights of the road, half-wits most of them, eating sandwichs, drinking coke, mobile phones, all they want to be is on time and bugger anyone else getting in their way


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... so many stupid, ignorant car drivers on here.... just wow...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> wow... so many stupid, ignorant car drivers on here.... just wow...
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:


Well said Cueball :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Zipping up and down the a1 all the time I would say I would prefer you swap all the cars with lorries. They indicate, if you let them out there's always some signal of sorts to show gratitude. And they look and don't just pull out to cut you up if you're coming up a little faster than them and they want to slow you down. Oh and they don't sit on your a*** trying to get past you at a billion miles an hour even if there's a car in front and to the side in heavy traffic (yes mr Audi a4 that's your speciality)

On a single carriageway if you know it's always going to happen, can't you leave 5 mins earlier?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The majority of lorry drivers I've come across on the roads have been courteous, then you get to the docks where I work and it's like they forget the rules of the road  especially when it comes to round abouts.

As a few people have said, pretty much everything we buy has been transported by a truck.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

With you on this one Wilco /Cueball - ( with over 400 Driver employed and 200+ trucks on the roads - Our Drivers are trained to a high standard - and assessed before they go out - they have to follow lots of restrictions etc etc if we get a complaint about driving its taken very seriously and we look at trackers, telematics etc etc to see how the artic is being driven - yes there are some not so good ones BUT dont put all the HGV drivers in the same boat )


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> I'd like to know why HGV drivers like to travel side-by-side for miles blocking lanes,
> eventually passing doing a whole 1/4 mph faster.
> Knights of the road my ar.


What about all the morons in cars who refuse to overtake in a sensible amount of time?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> You just know that you're going to be delayed a good 5-10 mins as soon as you see one yards up ahead & it's so frustrating.!!


IMHO, if you're getting stressed for getting held up for the sake of 5-10 mins, then you're a danger on the roads.

May I suggest that you perhaps leave 5-10 mins earlier, and also learn to seriously chill.

You wouldn't last 2 mins doing my job with that attitude.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

To repeat a saying that my old and sadly departed grandmother used to say, quite regularly!

"Don't criticise a man until you have walked a mile in his shoes"

I'm sorry but a car driver that has never driven a large (and heavy) truck or chooses to apply such a narrow minded attitude towards truck drivers really does need to get a life.
As other have said, they have a job to do and for a variety of reasons travel at certain speeds. Have do you think your favourite detailing products get to the retailers?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Should have bought a faster golf to make up the time :driver:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Feck me this place is becoming a petty, small minded place to be. 

Have a 5 knuckle shuffle, get rid of that frustration and grow the hell up.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

pee said:


> Should have bought a faster golf to make up the time :driver:


Bahahaha! :lol:


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I hate it when you're happilly travelling on for example a NSL country road & you suddenly see ahead of you either a long line of traffic backed up behind these big things or you find yourself braking to around 35-40 MPH because these selfish ******s don't look in their mirrors & 'make progress' by upping their speed. :devil:
> 
> You just know that you're going to be delayed a good 5-10 mins as soon as you see one yards up ahead & it's so frustrating.
> 
> Are these lorries really incapable of going above 40 MPH (literally) or is it just down to the driving of the driver? Not one lorry have I seen go at around 60 MPH & have witnessed many a time a few dodgy overtakes by (ok impatient drivers) but this could be prevented if they'd pull over every 10-15 miles & let the congested queue 'clear/minimise'.


1. The speed limit on a single-carriageway road for a lorry is 40mph

2. Lorries can't "go at around 60mph" as they're speed limited to 55mph.

3. Some of the frustration should be attributed to morons who refuse to overtake said lorries on a single-lane road, even when it is perfectly safe to do so, thereby holding traffic up.

4. But that's no excuse for your impatience. You'll be "delayed a good 5-10mins" Oh, the hardship.

5. They can't pull over every 10-15 miles. These drivers have time slots to make, schedules to keep, deadlines to adhere to. They can't be pulling over for you all the time just because you're too impatient.

6. If it wasn't for lorries and lorry drivers, the country would literally grind to a halt.

Idiot.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> What about all the morons in cars who refuse to overtake in a sensible amount of time?


True
But their not trained and well paid professionals who should know better.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

If you've got it, a truck brought it............:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

No offence, but this thread is ridiculous. You want a big heavy vehicle traveling faster on smaller roads? Lets just hope you don't come across one going too fast coming the other way that can't safely turn a corner or bend and ends up killing you and possibly many others.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

mel said:


> If you've got it, a truck brought it............:thumb:


Doesn't make the person behind the wheel a good guy does it?
Trucks are needed, I'm not deniging it, it's SOME of the idiots driving them.

(Just waiting for someone to point out idiots drive cars too)


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not that I get many HGV's going thru my village where I live , We get more tractors which are a pita for people who want to drive at excess speed through the village , I quite like the tractors yes they drive at 20mph but it slows down all the twunts that want to drive thru as quick as they can , Besides I'm too long in the tooth now to let like things like this bother me the journey takes as long as it takes , If you know a route can be slow then get up earlier


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> (Just waiting for someone to point out idiots drive cars too)


only Golfs
I await the OP's demand to have truck drivers put down for causing him emotional injury and insisting on compensation. Apparently some Golf drivers are notorious for this:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

At the end of the day the roads for everyone really,you just have to go with the flow lorry drivers don't bother me tbh,they're just doing their job,if i'm stuck behind i just change lane when possible i get more hassle from car drivers to tell the truth trying to race me,there's no point getting the hump on the road imo you just gotta chill really


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Besides I'm too long in the tooth now to let like things like this bother me the journey takes as long as it takes , If you know a route can be slow then get up earlier


Same here. I must be getting old in the head even though I'm not even 30 yet... I can't be bothered with getting annoyed at other drivers, besides I like being in my car listening to music in my climate controlled seats. Lol :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Kind of ironic that the op moans about selfish truck drivers, apparently not considering other motorists, when he hasn't tried to consider things from the truck driver's point of view, but that's the way of the world now it seems. 

As has already been said, trucks run to very tight schedules these days, and also fuel consumption is a big factor, try thinking about the fuel bills a company is confronted with each month for running a fleet of trucks and you'll soon realise why trucks can't be pulling in and stopping every few miles just to let a few car drivers past. Every half or quarter of a mile to the gallon extra they can squeeze out of each truck in the fleet saves them hundreds, thousands of pounds maybe each month, depending on the fleet size. Drivers are sometimes on fuel bonuses too, penalising those who don't achieve good mpg figures.

Same goes for overtaking each other. Try thinking about sitting up the chuff of a truck in front for mile after mile after mile, when you are a mile an hour or two quicker. You'd be constantly on and off the throttle as you keep gaining on him, you're unable to have a clear view of the road ahead and you can't relax while you're up his chuff. 

As has also been pointed out, does anyone really want 44 tons of artic bombing along A roads at 60mph? If anyone thinks driving along at 60 with the grill of an artic in your mirrors is relaxing and a nice way to travel the roads, go ahead and campaign to get the limit raised, I'm sure the truckers would love to be able to go a bit faster. Just try to avoid getting in the way of one when things go a bit wrong that's all.

For me, it's ignorant drivers that boil my pi55.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> True
> But their not trained and well paid professionals who should know better.


Rubbish. Cab drivers, limos, delivery drivers etc etc.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

To be honest trucks dont bother me. If i can't over take i slow down and give them space.
It's arrogant people who dont indicate who tick me off the most.
They dont cost money to use!.
Besides being held up for a few moments isn't that bad, it could be worse.
You could be getting bitten by a dog or something...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Roads are for everyone, period.

The taxes paid by haulage firms are huge, as are their other motoring costs - I know as I deal with a number of specialist hauliers and have stats such as fuel, tax and insurance to hand.

Badly designed roads are more to blame - the A34 in particular between the M3 and M40 is a nightmare as a lot of HGV's use it as a route north/south to/from the ports and it's very hilly for long stretches. Getting trapped behind a truck doing 56 overtaking another doing 55 but it's a chance to take in the rather pretty countryside.

I plan all journeys to take all traffic into account - whether it's lorries or cyclists who seem to be the root of all evil this week :devil:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PugIain said:


> It's arrogant people who dont indicate who tick me off the most.
> They dont cost money to use!.


I thought they were an optional extra on BMW's and Audi A4?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> I thought they were an optional extra on BMW's and Audi A4?


Ah yes, good point.
We all know how ze germans love a good options list.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Did anyone else read the OPs post and think 'What an ignorant prick' followed by "he doesn't even know the speed limit" followed by "where's the popcorn?".

I'd rather meet an artic on the road than VW Golf fan. As for artics taking ages to overtake - there's a lot more ignorant car drivers blocking up the overtaking lanes.

I'm with Cueball - some people on here really need to take a long hard look at themselves. These artics and many white vans have some very neat trackers which incorporate accelerometers so companies can know more about the drivers driving style than the driver knows themself. 

You don't own the road. You are not more important than any other road user and if you get stuck behind them for so long perhaps you should work on your driving skills so you can create better opportunities to pass. I highly recommend roadcraft - it'll help you position yourself better and improve your observations so you can get past easier/safer.

It might also be worth learning a bit more from the highway code (you had to know this to pass your theory) so you are less of a danger to me. 

It might also stop you from making a *** of yourself on a forum you enjoy using.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

I'm going to admit, I actually enjoy letting the trucks out to overtake... 'cause it means by the time they've done it, I have a pretty good bit of clear road to put the foot down and be childish in... 

And it's even better watching "angry, I hate trucks, I'm very important, I'm a rep" man sitting behind me in his bargain basement rep mobile get left behind as I zoom off...:driver::driver::driver::driver:

Ahhh, the joys of being puerile.......

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder if part 2 will be about bus drivers...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Martin_HDI said:


> I wonder if part 2 will be about bus drivers...


Well I'm an ex bus driver, so will be watching closely :lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wait until Denby get permission to use it's "Extra" truck, all 83ft of it, the OP will be in tears! :lol::lol::lol::wave:










http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-20318649

Ex HGV driver :devil:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta admit this threads gone my way! Was properly annoyed when i went to bed in the early hours, so glad to come home for lunch and find the majority of posters on here have some sense. Cheers guys, felt as though I was fighting this single handidly at 2a.m!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I can honestly say that I've never been wound up by a lorry doing 40mph, but I suppose that's because I'm aware that's the limit for them and IME, they do pull in every now and again to let people over take.

It's even worse if the driver's got a dog and it bites you. I don't have any photos but do you think I could get to hospital before bleeding to death if I held up by a lorry???


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw the opposite of this thread last night, I was waiting in a queue of traffic to get onto a roundabout, when an arctic took the exit i was on, he was seriously motoring and easily crossed onto the white hashings and just missed the traffic island I was behind, a few mph more and it would of been a different story I suspect. 

my ar$e was in full 50p > 5p > 50p > 5p mode at that point I can tell you


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Martin_HDI said:


> I wonder if part 2 will be about bus drivers...


No, it will be back to cyclist bashing!!

Just a note on the Denby Super Truck has anyone seen the people the BBC has interviewed on their little piece about it......its just like reading this thread.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

As Cueball does, I always let lorries out,

I am always chilled out in the car too, No point getting stressed just for being held up for a few minutes,

A chilled attitude is much more important than getting to your destination early, and defaiatley more important than not getting there at all if you then drive like a maniac to make up the time.

In my opinion of course........


Drive safe everyone..............:thumb:



Russell


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Read this thread with some interest being a haulage contractor. The overtake on motorways is equally frustrating for us as well just as the 40 mph limit on some of the better A roads that could easily allow a 50mph limt but that would still be slower by 10mph to what a car can legally travel at so being held up by five minutes behind us may drop to two minutes. Lorries now days can now track speed of vehicle, that it has stopped but not at destination, rest breaks of driver, overspeeding by driver, fuel efficiency of driver, over revving of engine the list goes on. Can't think of any other business that is capable of being so closely monitored.


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

my lorry has something called bluewater fitted to it which monitors speed ,time , braking, pto use, where we are in the uk and off course breaks and they also send our tacho/diggy card off to be checked . if we infringe any of these we get our bouns docked  . so yes im going to be doing 40 mph on single country lanes and 50 mph on duel carrage ways untill the law changes . they are also going to be fitting front facing cameras i heard today


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

where has the OP gone :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> where has the OP gone :lol:


he's trying to get home to post a reply, but is stuck behind 2 tesco trucks....



:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I read this in disbelief......... How the hell did you pass a driving test ( if you have), you also have probably never driven anything bigger than a mini... If you had ever sat behind the wheel of a bus a coach or an artic then you would understand WHY they go at the speed they do.
They do so because IDIOTS in silly little cars hog the white line when oncoming cutting a bend overtaking on blind hills etc etc etc it mainly down to car and bike riders being ignorant that they take more care than you do. Which makes me laugh because i have seen the result of an audi r8 hitting the back of a 44 tonner.... Like he thought he would win... Really.... Try driving one or going out with one and see how many pairs of pants you need.....


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

AllenF said:


> I read this in disbelief......... How the hell did you pass a driving test ( if you have), you also have probably never driven anything bigger than a mini... If you had ever sat behind the wheel of a bus a coach or an artic then you would understand WHY they go at the speed they do.
> They do so because IDIOTS in silly little cars hog the white line when oncoming cutting a bend overtaking on blind hills etc etc etc it mainly down to car and bike riders being ignorant that they take more care than you do. Which makes me laugh because i have seen the result of an audi r8 hitting the back of a 44 tonner.... Like he thought he would win... Really.... Try driving one or going out with one and see how many pairs of pants you need.....


:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> where has the OP gone :lol:


Maybe he's looking into suing the truck/truck driver for causing a delay in his life...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

He's a jerk anyway who cares.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

AllenF said:


> I read this in disbelief......... How the hell did you pass a driving test ( if you have), you also have probably never driven anything bigger than a mini... If you had ever sat behind the wheel of a bus a coach or an artic then you would understand WHY they go at the speed they do.
> They do so because IDIOTS in silly little cars hog the white line when oncoming cutting a bend overtaking on blind hills etc etc etc it mainly down to car and bike riders being ignorant that they take more care than you do. Which makes me laugh because i have seen the result of an audi r8 hitting the back of a 44 tonner.... Like he thought he would win... Really.... Try driving one or going out with one and see how many pairs of pants you need.....


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well I'm an ex bus driver, so will be watching closely :lol:


And me!!!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

This sort of thread just makes me laugh, did the OP seriously think everyone on here would all of a sudden say 'oh yeah, lorry drivers, what pricks etc etc etc', dont get me wrong none of us are perfect drivers, we all have our faults, but why the big deal being stuck behind a lorry for 10 mins, yes it can be a PITA but just chill and dont worry about it!

I have a full PCV licence, and if you think lorry drivers get stick then think about us who have driven buses and coaches for a living, we really get soem stick, coz we really are arrogant **** holes!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

moosh said:


> He's a jerk anyway who cares.


boooo... he's a good guy really... just fails a little bit with some of his ranting posts sometimes.. 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm further to my last post. OP You drive out of your way by five or more miles rather tan sit behind something that 
A can see ten times further down the road than you
B drives more miles a week backwards than you drive in a year forwards
C is probably carrying hazchem so has to combat the slosh effect
D has actually had to pass a minimum of THREE driving tests to drive a 44 ton ( unlike yourself that got one from shreddies or legoland)
E is classed as a professional driver whs awareness of the roads is better than yours
F is driving something that can stop from 50 miles an hour WITHIN its own length unlike your car.
G is actually 44 feet long and 8 feet 6 inches wide (excluding the wing mirrors) that takes five to ten times the room to turn than your car.
What gets my goat is people that bleat on about lorries and coaches/ busses
Personally i prefer to sit behind them they can see whats going on better than me in a van so i feel safer behind one.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Mmmm further to my last post. OP You drive out of your way by five or more miles rather tan sit behind something that
> A can see ten times further down the road than you
> B drives more miles a week backwards than you drive in a year forwards
> C is probably carrying hazchem so has to combat the slosh effect
> ...


Dont lie your just watching your MPG and slip streaming him


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Shhhhhhh i drive the only vivaro that does 60mpg dont tell everyone


----------

